# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  برنامه نویسی چت

## yasercomeng

سلام.یه سوال برای برنامه نویسی یه برنامه ی چت داشتم اینکه آیا باید از socket programming برای این منظور استفاده کنیم یا نه؟
و اینکه در این صورت فرقی بین یه ارتباط workgroup  و server-client وجود داره یا نه؟

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

اگه بخواید از سرویس های پابلیک مثل Yahoo ,MSN, Google استفاده کنید ، نه. فقط کافیه از یه کتابخونۀ مخصوص (مثل agsXMPP ، MSNSharp و ...) استفاده کنید.
اما اگه بخواید از صفر ، خودتون یه client/server بنویسید ، بله.
نه ، شما فقط نیاز به دونستن پورت و IP طرف مقابل دارید ، همین. (حتی روی یک ویندوز هم می تونید همچین کاری بکنید)

----------


## yasercomeng

سلام.من یه ارتباط workgroup ایجاد کردم. اما وقتی IP طرف مقابل را با استفاده از کلاس IPEndPoint تعریف می کنم.تولید SocketException می کنه.
یه سوال دارم و اونم اینه که چه طور ما می تونیم تعیین کنیم که می خواهیم به پورت شماره ی مثلاٌ 12000 گوش بدیم و اطلاعات رو از اون طریق ارسال کنیم.
یه سوال دیگه این که تویه سازنده ی کلاس IPEndPoint ما باید IP طرف مقابل رو وارد کنیم یا نه؟

----------

